# Sell partial credits from membership



## jrogersok (Jun 19, 2017)

Is it possible for someone to sell just part of the credits permanently to another family member?  I have a sister-in-law who has 65K credits and might be interested in reducing the number she has annually.  We have an account with 7K credits per year and would like to boost them up.  Is this possible?

I asked C/S and they said "no, she would have to sell her whole account to you".

Is that true?


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 19, 2017)

You can sell partial credits. In your case, the transaction is called a split-and-combine. This incurs two transfer fees. First a chunk of credits is split off your SIL's account into a free-standing account. Then, that account is merged with your existing account.

This does take several months to accomplish and may freeze both accounts for the duration. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

